# Any therians out there?



## Lyka Snowfiled (May 12, 2021)

I know that there's a significant difference and dicussion going on between furries vs. therians. I identify myself as both and was wondering if there are others like me somewhere?


----------



## Orange Olive (May 12, 2021)

my take is bittersweet and long so you better go to the toilet now because i don't want you going in the middle of- oh nevermind it's not worth it.


----------



## Lyka Snowfiled (May 12, 2021)

Orange Olive said:


> my take is bittersweet and long so you better go to the toilet now because i don't want you going in the middle of- oh nevermind it's not worth it.


 PM's open. I'm curious to hear every story if you want to share. Up to you ^^


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 17, 2021)

do you mean therianthropian?


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (May 17, 2021)

Oh! Therians! Perhaps I am one, but I'm too lazy to dig deep into the informations about therians(but not limited to) so I'm staying identifying myself as a furry. Also, cuz I'm actually into furry cultures(?) and arts etc. UwU

Considering myself a cat(spiritually) makes me feel far better than when not, both on virtual spaces and in real life. In other words, I'm usually(if not always) not 'acting' to be a cat.


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 17, 2021)

you mean the guys on the greek island in the archepelago?


----------

